# Stahls’ Offers 2015 NHL® Stadium Series Official Player Name and Number Kits



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

On February 21, 2015 at Levi's Stadium in Santa Clara, Calif., the National Hockey League (NHL) is hosting its annual Stadium Series outdoor game between the Los Angeles Kings and the San Jose Sharks. Teams wear a special uniform for this game, and Stahls’ now offers an officially licensed NHL®/NHLPA® Player Name and Number kit for producing replica jerseys. 

These name and number kits come in adult and youth sizes and are available as a player or personal name kit. Each kit includes player name and number, sleeve number, applicable “C” or “A” designations, and an official NHL player label and tag. 

The NHL Player Name and Number kits are made of twill and can be heat sealed to the jersey to hold them in place but must be sewn down for permanent application. 

For more information go to Official NHL/NHLPA Player Name & Number | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

